# Oblivion crashes at startup



## vercingetorix (Jul 3, 2007)

I used to play a Direct2Drive version of Oblivion, which I have since uninstalled. I recently bought a DVD version and have installed that...but I can't get it to start. After I choose 'play game' from the splash screen, the Bethesda logo screen comes up, and then the program crashes. Sometimes I get an "out of memory" style error, eg. "oblivion tried to write memory location xxxxxx", and sometimes I just get the task manager window, saying there's a problem and the program has to close. 

I am wondering if perhaps there are some files left behind from my old install that are screwing things up? I thought I'd got them all, but maybe not. Or could it be something else. I do have up to date graphics drivers and my hard drive is de-fragged and all of that obvious stuff.

I'm running Windows XP 32-bit.

My computer exceeds all the minimum req's for the game, indeed my original D2D version worked well. But, FWIW I have dual 6800 GT's and a 3.0 Pentium D processor. I'm using the Forceware 94.24 drivers.


----------



## ss4lifeg (Jul 11, 2007)

I have the same problom with my oblivion game only im not positive if my graphics card is good enough or not and the computer that oblivion is installed on cannot get the internet and when mine fails to start up an error messedge reads eather oblivion has encountered a problom and will now need to close we r sorry 4 the inconvineance or some other messadges i have tried updating my drivers uninstalling and reinstalling the game cleaning the disk defragmenting the drive ect. please tell me if you figure it out because im about 2 explode


----------



## vercingetorix (Jul 3, 2007)

ss4lifeg, 

I actually got an answer to my problem on another forum (elderscrolls.com/forums)...I just had to delete some folders and do a reinstall. I'll post it here. I don't know if this will work in your situation, but I hope it helps:

First, delete the Oblivion.ini ("Oblivion Configuration Settings") file located at "My Documents/My Games/Oblivion". The game will generate a new one on your next launch tailored to your current hardware. This can often solve conflicts due to settings from previous installs and/or configurations.

If that does not work a clean reinstall is in order.

A clean install is necessary to ensure you're free of any files or conflicts from previous configurations. Your saves will be unaffected as they're located in another directory (My Documents/My Games/Oblivion/Saves).

First, uninstall the game through Control Panel/Add & Remove Programs, then delete the "Program Files/Bethesda Softworks/Oblivion" folder and the "Oblivion Configuration Settings", "BlendSettings", and "RendererInfo" files located at "My Documents/My Games/Oblivion".

Once you've done all of the above, reboot your PC and reinstall.


----------



## ss4lifeg (Jul 11, 2007)

thank you i will try this and hope that it works


----------



## RALMAR (Jul 7, 2007)

Either do what vercingetorix said (i think hes onto something). or you could try re-intalling oblvion. 
And if you want to experience oblvion to the full, update your graphics card your processor is fine though. 

Good luck playing oblvion


----------

